# Căn bếp vẫn thu hút dù diện tích eo hẹp



## vykhanh123 (24/8/21)

Căn bếp vẫn thu hút dù diện tích eo hẹp Bạn đừng nên nghĩ căn bếp nhỏ thì không cần phải trang trí để tiết kiệm không gian. Với thiết kế và cách trang trí sau đây, bạn bán máy khuếch tán tinh dầu hcm vẫn có căn bếp đẹp và tiện dụng dù diện tích rất khiêm tốn. Chỉ có 7,5m2 nhưng căn bếp vẫn được thiết kế với đầy đủ tiện nghi. Chắc hẳn bạn sẽ tò mò và ngạc nhiên nhưng điều đó có thật. Hãy xem ví dụ tuyệt vời dưới đây, bạn sẽ hiểu được cách bài trí Máy tạo hương thơm trong phòng thế nào với một không gian nhỏ như vậy. Sử dụng tông màu trắng là lựa chọn thông minh để trang trí cho căn phòng nhỏ. Đồ nội thất màu trắng, bàn trắng, trần nhà màu trắng và bức tường màu xám với các phụ kiện sáng màu làm cho nhà bếp vừa hiện đại vừa trở nên rộng hơn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ghế xếp, phụ kiện gắn trên bức tường bằng các thanh nhỏ xinh, các thiết bị thiết kế chìm hoặc ẩn giấu như bếp từ... làm cho nhà bếp thực sự chức năng và tiện dụng. Màu hồng là gam màu nhẹ nhàng, tự nhiên được sử dụng khá phổ biến trong decor nhà trong năm nay. Một bình hoa hồng phớt, một chiếc tủ hay một vài chiếc ghế hồng cũng đủ mang lại nhiều điều bất ngờ cho gian nấu nướng nhà bạn. Với nền bếp màu trắng thì những điểm xuyết nhẹ nhàng màu hồng như điểm nhấn đáng yêu và dịu dàng cho khu bếp. Ngoài ra, bếp còn sử dụng nhiều đèn lắp "chìm", một số giúp căn bếp sáng hơn, một số khác giúp việc nấu nướng thuận lợi hơn. Hệ thống tủ, kệ gắn tường sử dụng tối đa không gian trống. Lò nướng được bố trí phía dưới, lò vi sóng gắn ở tủ trên là giải pháp hoàn hảo để tiết kiệm diện tích. Phía dưới vẫn thoải mái cho việc nấu nướng, bồn rửa, sắp xếp đồ gia dụng. Căn phòng bếp sẽ thêm lãng mạn và tạo sự thu hút hơn bởi những chiếc cánh tủ bếp màu hồng tím kết hợp với lọ hoa hồng trên bàn ăn. Một thủ thuật khác không kém phần quan trọng là sử dụng gương để đánh lừa thị giác khiến căn phòng lớn hơn. Gương được đặt ở vị trí đối xứng với cửa sổ, hướng ra bên ngoài có tác dụng “nhân đôi” diện tích. Bên cạnh đó, vật liệu bằng kính trong suốt được ưu tiên sử dụng Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu cho trẻ sơ sinh cho cả cửa sổ nhằm tạo cảm giác không gian rộng hơn. Bàn ăn đặt giữa phòng, trang trí vài chậu cây nhỏ bên cửa sổ khiến căn phòng càng trang nhã hơn.


----------

